# Need a new office printer, what do you guys have?



## privatebydesign (Feb 13, 2014)

Not really Canon related, though it might be. The choices of small office/home printers is huge, I got my last one about 6 years ago and have been very happy with it, but it needs replacing and I was hoping some of you guys could point me in the right direction.

My old letter sized HP office printer is dying and I need a new one, prefer scanner, printer, copier, so an all in one, would like wireless printing as well. The HP has served me well but am not particularly brand loyal, of course overall running costs are a consideration, the vast majority of it will be regular B&W text printing, so photo printing is not a feature I need in this printer, but the occasional colour copy etc will be needed.

So does anybody have current recommendations?


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 13, 2014)

I recently picked up a Lexmark cx410dte.

This is the only color laser with 1200 x 1200 output at less than $1k USD. True PS3 too.

It will do wireless, if you buy the wireless dongle. Or, connect it to a wired network and a wireless router.

It will *not* do wireless/network/USB all at the same time.

Color print output is not glossy and plastiky looking. The "printer evaluation image" from breathing color prints out very nicely.

The Lexmark mobile print utility works, at least for Android.

You have to use the included Lexmark utility to initiate scans- Windows will not recognize the machine as a WIA device.

It is a true business class machine and challenging to set up. I had to spend some time with tech support (Lexmark and Adobe) to get the scan features up and running.

Lexmark has a toner recycling program.

I also have an OKI c530, but it is not a multifunction machine. Print output colors are also very good, but the print is shiny. I think OKI has a MF machine based on that model series.


----------

